# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Ömer Coşkun (Panax) Reklam Mesajları Bıktırdı.

## Gokhan123

Dr. Ömer Coşkun ( #panax ) reklam mesajlarından artık yılgınlık geldi yeter artık. Onlarca defa aradım cep numaramı silin diye. Tamam demelerine rağmen hala reklam mesajı gönderiyorlar.
Etrafımda gördüğüm herkese bu markayı kötülüyorum.

Kaynak: https://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/d...biktirdi/64ghr

----------

